# Quarry Park in Marion, OH



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on Quarry Park in Marion. I have lived in Marion for a couple of years and never tried it. Is it worth my time and what fish are available here.
Thanks,
Coy


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

I have only fished there once and that was through the ice. We fished it around an hour and caught a nice catfish and some monster bluegill. Shortly after we hit the honey hole the marion city police chased us off of it. They said that there was bank fishing only and we were not to be on the ice.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There was some bass in there before it was public.........ehrr.......uuuuhhhh..........so I was told. I dunno. I haven't fished it in years. Keep in mind though that the water is very very clear.....or it was back when.......oh nevermind. 


Good luck! 

CG


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You were not fishing on private land right? You were doing a private "creel Study"


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replys, at least i have a few ideas whats available now!


----------

